# CNF - Continental Goldfields



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 September 2007)

Hi guys,

I've found a real speccy shell that looks to be getting ready to join the Iron Ore boom, see below



*CNF*​
*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares*
135m 
+ 25m 20c Opies 30/9/07 Listed Opies
+ 50m 20c 30/6/10 Unlisted Opies



Mkt Cap @ 12c = $16m Current


*
Cash*
$7m + $2m in a listed investment which they are looking to capitalise on = *$9m* 

*
Placement*
It should be noted that 45m shares were placed at 12c recently, these shares from what I understand it were placed to Sophisticated Investors who are very unlikely to stag a profit, but may do so nevertheless,

Thus as with ACS caution is advised when buying, however buying at or close to 12c seems safe both from a chart/technical perspective and in terms of the placement


*
Projects*

*
Vandiferrous/Carbon Steel Project * _ Carbon Steel/Pig Iron/Vanadium, 25%, South Africa_

From the looks of things, this seems to be an old operation that went to the wall due to poor Pig Iron prices, "Pig Iron prices 25% of what they are now"

So I'm expecting that there is a historic resource which would have to be several hundred million tonnes of magnetite/vanadium type ore given that a whole operatioin was up and running, However this is just a guess. The company has not released any historical figures or grades, it simply describes the deposit as being "a significant vandiferrous magnetite deposit"

The good news is that the project comes ready with most infrastructure, including an ex-Iscor/Mittel Steel Plant.

The project will use 1M t's p.a. of Magnetite Ore to feed the 350k t p.a. Steel Plant and "should generate revenues in excess of $200m p.a. with vonsiderable multipliers in secondary Industrial activities"

The company describes this project as a turn key project, ie given its a historical project it won't take much to get it going.

*However it is still very early days to make a call on the value of this project*

*
Bow River* _Diamonds, 20%, W.A._

This project surrounds RIO Tinto's Argyle Diamond mine operation which is Australias and one of the worlds largest diamond mines.

Again it is still very early days to make a call on the value of this project

Grab samples have yielded some significant results so far though

*
Summary*

*- A large placement done recently at 12c
- Chart wise 12c seems to be long term support
- A very interesting looking vandiferrous/carbon steel operation
- Still speculative though*


----------



## stoxclimber (7 September 2007)

With that much cash relative to market cap and a turn key project it would seem pretty attractive, especially with the placement providing support. 

Seems to be a good find.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (7 September 2007)

They dont actually have a stake in the SA project yet do they? From what i have read it stated they were in final stages of negotiations.

Also can someone please help me out with some info im trying to find out about the options. Particularly their expiry date and exercise cost.


----------



## alankew (7 September 2007)

Expiry date according to Comsec is 30 September 2007(the question is Karlos do you feel lucky!) and exercis price is 20c(according to Tradingroom.com-gives all sorts of info such as closing prices etc)


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (7 September 2007)

Hahaha not that lucky there is buckleys that this thing will get above 20cin the next couple weeks. I doubt anyone will buy or exercise them


----------



## stoxclimber (7 September 2007)

Doing OK in early trade, up 8% to 13c, volume a bit on the low side though.

Not that much out there on the ask stack for the buyers to take though.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 September 2007)

Yeah shares are hard to come buy, I managed to grab a fistful at 14c last week or earlier, but its still a spec play, most will say they will wait for the project to be confirmed or company to release a JORC etc, but I personally think by then the SP will be in the 20's, so I've taken the risk and gotten on board now,

The question you have to ask is do you feel lucky? Well Do Ya? Punk??????????????? (Alan


----------



## canny (7 September 2007)

The oppies are obviously going to lapse, so little dilution unless they are underwritten YT.

Taking a good look now.

Would you like to run your eyes over ARE - I'm pretty excited about it as they are 4 weeks into drilling Kroombit - which could prove to be a world class copper deposit. (See threads elsewhere for more info)
Thanks


----------



## stoxclimber (7 September 2007)

Solid rise on reasonable volume today. Again, not a lot really on sale, not an order over 100K except at 14c. Can't really get the number of shares that I want


----------



## stoxclimber (10 September 2007)

Well, today proved to be a blessing in disguise after all 

Still not much in the sell for those accumulating..gotta put your bids out there


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 September 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've found a real speccy shell that looks to be getting ready to join the Iron Ore boom, see below
> 
> ...





Hey guys anyone read the announcement?

The company will have a 50% Interest in the Vanmag project

"A report by D.J Schutte in 1980 lodged with the Geological Survey of South Africa provided a (Non JORC compliant) mineralisation estimate based on the above drill hole information of *419 million tonnes *down to a vertical depth of 200 metres for the Main and Lower magnetite layers. The Main magnetite layer which has a significantly higher magnetite content than the Lower layer averaged 5.8 metres in thickness with a magnetic fraction averaging 73.5% containing *59.9% magnetite, 1.7% Vanadium Pentoxide and 11.9% Titanium Dioxide.* An additional magnetite layer (Upper layer) approximately 300m to the north-east of the Main layer remains to be drill tested."

With an expedited drilling program, Continental aims to delineate a target mineralisation of between *100M and 125M tonnes of 55-60% magnetite containing an average of between 1.3% to 1.7 % V205 and 10% to 13% TiO2 *(these estimates are based on the previously published reports, geological mapping, drill hole data and known continuity of the mineralisation in the region).

Guys like I said this will be huge in a few months time!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 September 2007)

Let me put the announcement into perspective


*AXO* Mkt Cap $250M+ JORC 100Mts'@44%Fe + 13.5%Ti02 + 0.64%V2O5


*This deposit 419Mt's@55%-60%Fe + 1.3%-1.7%V205 + 10%-13% TiO2*

So the deposit is alot larger, the Iron grades are much higher, the Vanadium grades are double and the titanium grades are similar


Couple this with the fact that they will be acquiring the Steel Plant and you really start to understand why this is a trun key project,

*Oh and at these levels the mkt cap is $16m with $9m in cash and investments*


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 September 2007)

By the way, the info is in the ann today, the notice of general meeting, you have to search for it but what I put up is a direct quote,

I will do an updated analysis over the weekend, 

I'll probably also be able to put a price value on the project now given the Pre JORC Resource


----------



## dj_420 (14 September 2007)

hey yt these guys look very good for a speccie, i jumped in on 13.5 cents, still have half my order waiting down the line. its been a while since ive jumped on a runner, but iron ore is in a great trend, lets see what emerges with these guys

the thing i like is the 9 million cash and acquiring the steel making facility, very nice

anyways ill be holding with interest now


----------



## Mazrox (14 September 2007)

This does look promising...  I picked some up the other day at 13c, looking forward to your numbers YT.

Good luck, everyone!

Maz


----------



## Flyer (14 September 2007)

YT set stock alight  

Last 10 trades
14-09-2007	02:14 PM	$0.135	50000	$6,750.000	 
14-09-2007	02:05 PM	$0.135	38935	$5,256.225	 
14-09-2007	01:49 PM	$0.130	70000	$9,100.000	 
14-09-2007	01:12 PM	$0.120	30000	$3,600.000	 
14-09-2007	10:32 AM	$0.120	20000	$2,400.000	 
13-09-2007	10:55 AM	$0.115	22635	$2,603.025	 
13-09-2007	10:55 AM	$0.115	14365	$1,651.975	 
13-09-2007	10:28 AM	$0.115	25635	$2,948.025	 
13-09-2007	10:28 AM	$0.115	9165	       $1,053.975	 
12-09-2007	03:58 PM	$0.115	10835	$1,246.025	Crossed

If we knew dj picked those up at 13.5 cents, follow me picked those at 13 cents, YT probably those at 12 cents..............not many other interested players is there.

I do like to say I have enormous respect for YT, but as he mentions elsewhere people need to do their own research as well.

Good luck


----------



## dj_420 (14 September 2007)

Flyer said:


> If we knew dj picked those up at 13.5 cents, follow me picked those at 13 cents, YT probably those at 12 cents..............not many other interested players is there.
> 
> I do like to say I have enormous respect for YT, but as he mentions elsewhere people need to do their own research as well.
> 
> Good luck




lol, interest generating now!

as i have said before yt brings stocks to peoples attention, i went and did research after noticing them, liked what i saw for a speccy and jumped, early bird gets the worm.


----------



## prawn_86 (14 September 2007)

a couple questions about them:

what track record does the managment team have?

what length of time until cashflow is likely to start?


----------



## prawn_86 (14 September 2007)

check out the oppies.

total all or nothing play as they expire in 2 weeks time!

do you feel the price will be above 20c by then?? lol almost worth a gamble IMO expecially the way it moved today


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 September 2007)

prawn_86 said:


> a couple questions about them:
> 
> what track record does the managment team have?
> 
> what length of time until cashflow is likely to start?




Prawn you play the specs as I do (RMI CUL etc)

So a question about cashflow is a bit silly as you know with these specs its always sometime off,

The bottom line is this deposit is superior to AXO's in terms of its Ferro/Vanadium/Titanium content, especially the vanadium content which is over 2x as high as AXO's and 2-3x as high as PMA's

The pre JORC resource is huge, 419Mt's is a very very large deposit! They expect to get 100mt-125mt "55-60% magnetite containing an average of between 1.3% to 1.7 % V205 and 10% to 13% TiO2" from the first round of drilling,

Also as I have said the fact that the are very close to securing the steel plant/infrastrucutre means that the lead time for this project should be less than alot of the current hopefuls, AXO took nearly 2 yrs to get its project going and it still isn't producing a cashflow


----------



## prawn_86 (14 September 2007)

thnaks YT,

i know that its an explorer so cashflow isnt the main cause of price movement, i was just curious.

im very tempted to throw a small amount at the options to see if i can double it quickly all or nothing lol. pure gambling, might as well go to the casino 

what is the other downside to this co in peoples opinion? apart from its spec nature.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 September 2007)

Well given the new info, its time for an analysis update, so here goes,

p.s. given the fact that this new Deposit size and grade info was hidden in the Notice of general meeting ann I think the mkt is yet to fully wake up to the potential of this company.


*CNF*​
*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares*
135m 
+ 25m 20c Opies 30/9/07 Listed Opies
+ 50m 20c 30/6/10 Unlisted Opies





*Cash*
$7m + $2m in a listed investment which they are looking to capitalise on = *$9m* 



*
Projects*

*
Vandiferrous/Carbon Steel Project * _ Carbon Steel/Pig Iron/Vanadium, 50%, South Africa_

Pre JORC Compliant Resource *419Mt's@59.9%Fe + 1.7%Vanadium +11.9% Titanium *

= 251Mt's Fe + 7Mt's Vanadium + 50Mt's Titanium[/B]

*
Net 50% to CNF = 125Mt's Fe + 3.5Mt's Vanadium + 25Mt's Titanium*

Now the Fe content alone should be valued at about $2/t but lets be conservative and say 50c/t, that means based on the Fe contnet alone *CNF's interest is worth $60m*

Now the amazing thing about this deposit is its Vanadium grades, *PMA* which was and still is considered to be the vanadium king of the world has a mkt cap of *$200m* and its main and only project is its *Windimurra 100Mt's@0.47%Vanadium*

Now the newcomer to the Vandium game is *AXO* who also has a mkt cap of $200m and its Balla Balla project is 104Mt's@46%Fe + 0.63%V2O5+14%Ti

*Company/Mkt Cap/Deposit Comparison
AXO  - $200m - 104Mt's@46%Fe + 0.63%V2o5 + 14%Ti
PMA - $200m - 100Mt's@0.47%V2o5

CNF - $20m - 419Mt's@59.9%Fe + 1.7%V2o5 +11.9% Ti (50% Only)
So net to CNF - 210Mt's@59.9%Fe + 1.7%V2o5 +11.9% Ti*

What becomes immediately clear is that CNF's deposit has an amazingly high grade of vanadium being over 3.5x higher than PMA's and over 2.5x higer than AXO's, this combined with good grades of Titanium should ensure that CNF's FerroVanadiumTitanium projects is one of the lowest cost projects in the world

A recent report on all the different magnetite plays on the ASX by Stateone stockbroking, cited AXO as one of the lowest cost producers and although its not directly mentioned in the report the main reason why AXO will be the lowest cost producer is due to the huge credits it will recieve from the production of Vanadium, to go one step further AXO was never meant to be considered as a Magnetite play, but rather a FerroVandium type play, or a Vanadium play with Fe credits,

So when considered in this light and coupled with the fact that CNF's deposit has 2.5x higher grade of Vanadium, it is clear that when and if CNF bring their deposit into production they should be one of the lowest prodcution cost deposits in the world, in BOOM times this is not as relevant, but 10 yrs from now when commodity prices are contracting, it will be low cost high margin deposits like CNF's that will be able to weather the storm.

*Infrastructure/Steel Mill/Plant*
More good news is that the project comes ready with most infrastructure, including an ex-Iscor/Mittel Steel Plant.

*Early Estimates*
The project will use 1M t's p.a. of Magnetite Ore to feed the 350k t p.a. Steel Plant and "should generate revenues in excess of $200m p.a. with considerable multipliers in secondary Industrial activities"

The company describes this project as a turn key project, ie given its a historical project it won't take much to get it going.


*Conclusions*
Given the very high grade nature of the deposit -*59.9%Fe + 1.7%V2o5 +11.9% Ti*

The historic resource - *419Mt's*

The exisitng infrastructure - *Steel Mill, Plant etc*

You can really appreciate why it is a turn key style project waiting to go,

Now it should be noted that there will still be a large funding risk and offtake risk and as such I cannot be too bullish in my valaution of this project, however, given all the available information and comparative Mkt Capitalisations, *I would say the company deserves a mkt cap twice its current given the upside*

*
Bow River* _Diamonds, 20%, W.A._

This project surrounds RIO Tinto's Argyle Diamond mine operation which is Australias and one of the worlds largest diamond mines.

Again it is still very early days to make a call on the value of this project

Grab samples have yielded some significant results so far though


*
Placement*
It should be noted that 45m shares were placed at 12c recently, these shares from what I understand it were placed to Sophisticated Investors who are very unlikely to stag a profit, but may do so nevertheless,

Thus as with ACS caution is advised when buying, however buying at or close to 12c seems safe both from a chart/technical perspective and in terms of the placement

*
Summary*

*- A large placement done recently at 12c
- Chart wise 12c seems to be long term support
- A very interesting looking vandiferrous/carbon steel operation, that could become of one the worlds highest margin/lowest cost FerroVanadiumTitanium projects
- Although the company is still speculative and very early stage, it appears very cheap given the upside and current Mkt Cap*


----------



## prawn_86 (16 September 2007)

Well done YT.

While I do agree that it is undervalued, there are a couple things i would like to point out/ask.

Im just trying to play the devils advocate.

I have talked to someone with a lot more geology knowledge than myself and they say that AXO will be able to mine their product open cut due to it being at the surface, whereas CNFs body is likely to be in horizontal layers at depth.

now im not a geologist, i just thought i would point this out, hence the reason why you have conservetely estimated 2X current mkt cap.

Also the deposit is fairly remote and not close to any infrastucture.

Im not downramping, just trying to present the 'other side'


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 September 2007)

Prawn, a devils advocate is always welcome :

CNF's deposit is open pittable as well, it just goes to a depth of 200m, there is no way they would consider this deposit if it was a proposed underground mine! 

The big think to get your head around is the significance of the Vanadium grades, I can't stress how much of a difference it makes, *imagine 1 g/t Gold vs 3g/t Gold or 1% Copper vs 3% Copper* 

Most of the worlds Vanadium deposits are sub 0.5% so being 3x higher than that ensures that you will have much higher, if not the highest margins

Also the Fe grades of 59.9% are almost comparable to most Pilbara Hematite opertaions, this is exceptional when u consider the avg W.A. Magnetite project is 35% Fe, so *30%-35%Fe vs 55%-60%Fe* (I think you can see the difference)

So yes while I am unsure exactly where it is located in terms of Inrastrucutre, the fact that they have access to a cheap ex Mitel Steel Iscor, Steel Mill/Plant etc means that they will probably slash 10's of Millions of dollars off the Cap Ex side of the equation.


Anyway $20m mkt cap with $9m cash, I think its too cheap, this week will show whether the mkt agrees


----------



## prawn_86 (16 September 2007)

thanks YT,

i think the info i was given was with regards to an older project of theirs, not the new Vanmag one.

once again you seem to be on the money.


----------



## kpas (17 September 2007)

I took a position this morning at open.

Kicking myself I didn't get in earlier but still happy with the price I have paid - I would have held out longer but there is such tight volume being traded, I would have been annoyed to miss out completely.


----------



## j4mesa (17 September 2007)

The technical graphics looks good to me....
I would say breakouts of its downtrend...
might be the influence of YT 

but October is coming so soon........ 
I am worried with the recession that is scheduled to be coming on every 10 years......


----------



## motion (17 September 2007)

looks like the oppies are still a great buy and have not taken off yet... very interesting to see it hit the 20c now and be able to convert them over with no loss...


----------



## alankew (17 September 2007)

Looks like everyone has been listening to YT again,almost no overhead resistance ans the seels are drying up,looks like those options werent such a bad buy  after all.Might not be a bad time to take some profits at 100% from YTs firts comment BUT there seems to be no holding it back.The optimistic sells dont seem so unrealistic any more


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 September 2007)

Hey guys,

Remember its still not a 100% play, so please don't just read my post and buy, also don't chase it up too much unless you research it yourself and like what you see.

Bottom line please do your own research and be comfortable with the story before you buy.


----------



## lazyfish (18 September 2007)

Hi guys, I got a question. : I noticed that on the proxy form it actually says



> With an expedited drilling program, Continental aims to delineate a target mineralisation of between *100M and 125M* tonnes of 55-60% magnetite containing an average of between 1.3% to 1.7 % V205 and 10% to 13% TiO2 (these estimates are based on the previously published reports, geological mapping, drill hole data and known continuity of the mineralisation in the region).




So there is quite a huge difference between the quoted estimate and company target (419MT vs 100MT-125MT). Why is there such a huge difference? The grades are certainly excellent.


----------



## krisbarry (18 September 2007)

I reckon the only reason why CNF went up so much yesterday was to keep the options (CNFO) in play, which expire at the end of this month.  Noticed how it struggled past 20 cents.


----------



## kpas (18 September 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:


> I reckon the only reason why CNF went up so much yesterday was to keep the options (CNFO) in play, which expire at the end of this month.  Noticed how it struggled past 20 cents.




You have to be kidding me?

If your definition of "struggled" is "only" going up 30% in a single day, when it went up 30% the day before and whatever the day before that, then you have to be joking.

Either that or you are just trying to downramp - which is it ?

There is nothing about 30% gain that can be described as struggling.


----------



## krisbarry (18 September 2007)

Please read my last post again you seem to misunderstood me...it struggled past the 20 cents mark, meaning once it got to the 20 cents mark, then it struggled to go further!

I see it as being a pump to get the options (CNFO) into the money...simple as that!


----------



## dj_420 (18 September 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:


> Please read my last post again you seem to misunderstood me...it struggled past the 20 cents mark, meaning once it got to the 20 cents mark, then it struggled to go further!
> 
> I see it as being a pump to get the options (CNFO) into the money...simple as that!




the high was at 23 cents, i would rather see a good increase and then watch it settle instead of running to the moon in one day.

if it struggled to get past 20 cents on a 30% increase what do you call a good day? 100% increase without struggling?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 September 2007)

lazyfish said:


> Hi guys, I got a question. : I noticed that on the proxy form it actually says
> 
> 
> 
> So there is quite a huge difference between the quoted estimate and company target (419MT vs 100MT-125MT). Why is there such a huge difference? The grades are certainly excellent.




419Mt's is the historic resource, however from I think early 2000 they introduced the new JORC code, so this "old" resource does not comply as the drilling was done pre the introduction of this JORC code, basically what that means is too classify this as a current JORC resource, all new drilling needs to be done,

So the 100Mt's-125Mt's is the JORC they hope to establish after first pass drilling, as more and more drilling is done it should be able to outline the whole if not more than the historic resource.

As I say with hard minerals (ie not Oil or Gas) a historic resource is almost as good as a current one as the minerals don't just get up and walk away, I hope this helps explain


----------



## doctorj (18 September 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> As I say with hard minerals (ie not Oil or Gas) a historic resource is almost as good as a current one as the minerals don't just get up and walk away, I hope this helps explain



Any idea how much changed in the Jorc code and how widely spaced their historic drilling was?

You're right in that a chunk of metal seldom gets up and walks away, but I'm curious as to how much of that historic resource was inferred.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 September 2007)

doctorj said:


> *Any idea how much changed in the Jorc code and how widely spaced their historic drilling was?*
> 
> You're right in that a chunk of metal seldom gets up and walks away, *but I'm curious as to how much of that historic resource was inferred*.




Well that I have absolutely no idea on, hence why CNF is still considered to be specualtive in nature,


This is what they had to say in the report "Since 1969, 29 diamond drill holes and 181 percussion drill holes have been completed over 1 16km strike in the deposit which targeted Vanadium bearing magnetite layers as opposed to iron Ore bearing magnetite."


Given the amount of holes I don't think they could have been that closely spaced so I'm gonna have to say Inferred probably, what do you reckon Doc?


----------



## lazyfish (18 September 2007)

Thanks for the explanations YT, will try to go for the AGM next month and find out more (infrastructure etc).


----------



## Maigret (2 October 2007)

Thank you for this story YT ! Bought some in the last days between 15,5c and 19c. 

In the comparison with AXO you should to be aware that AXO is sitting on a nice cash amount of approx 100 Mio AUD, about 50% of the current marketcap. So the enterprise value to compare the valuation with CNF should be around 100m USD.
And not to forget, the 104 Mt’s are only reserves, in addition AXO is having about 326 Mt resources with 44% FE, 14% Ti and 0,64% V205.

Nevertheless, based on these figures the comparison is still looking fine… 

AXO – $100m Enterprise Value – 430 Mt’s Fe 44% + 0,64% V205 + 14% Ti
Net CMF - $15 m Enterprise Value – 210 Mt’s Fe 59,9%+ 1,7% V205 + 11,9% Ti

Lets hope for a good yield… Imo 100% should be possible in the next 6 months.


----------



## Boyou (4 October 2007)

Anyone have any goss on why CNF didn't trade today?

Checked ASX and couldn't see an announcement re trading halt.


----------



## chicken8 (4 October 2007)

because nobody bought or sold at market

not strange. ERL didn't trade for a week before. just because theres a gap in price and noone bought or sold


----------



## Maigret (5 October 2007)

Asked the company some questions yesterday. Very quick respone from the consulting guys Peter Landau is involved...

In brief:

"CNFs Vanmag partner is a private south african company, currently trying to get the 33% stake from condor resources, the formerly bee partner of the old owner Pinnacle resources.
Nevertheless CNF has its 50% stake.

CNF didn't bought this stake directly from Pinnacle but from a third party.
May part of this transaction coud be a share package for Pinnacle (depends on the further negotiations...).

They want to start drilling in November and the Desktop study could be ready in 3 months...."

Some weeks more to accumulate a stake in this multi billion dollar project. 

A study of German Midas Research spoke in 2004 of an indredible in-situ value of about 82 billion dollars for the project.

www.midasresearch.de/netengine/downloads/AF PNRR D 280904.pdf - 

In this calculation V205 was calculated with 6 USD/lb. The current spot-Price is about 8 USD/lb... Here we go.

You have to know that midas of course is getting money for pushing - but in this case the calculations might be correct imo.

For tough guys Pinnacle Resources is worth a bet.

In the last annual report they released (but you have to be caution, it was the report 2005) the had 18 Million shares. So the current Marketcap is after todays 55% rush with only 55.000 k about 2,7 Million USD.
They announced they sold Vanmag for about 9 Million USD....

http://www.hotstocked.com/news/pinnacle-res-inc-PNRR-5504730.html

But the PNRR management seems to me like a bunch of bandits.... Not my playground.

Greetz from Germany
Maigret


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 October 2007)

CNF looking very strong today,

Over 1m buying at 19c or above,

Not sure what the recent strength is on the back of,

Maybe the Annual report although I couldn't find much in there to suggest it


Thoughts?


----------



## Maigret (14 October 2007)

Posted some information about CNF on thursday on a private German Stock Forum. Maybe some European Investors enjoy the story....


----------



## Maigret (8 November 2007)

AGM-Presentation is online…… 

Is looking quite good:

-	Infrastructure (esp. Energy…) is on spot
-	logistics is possible
-	a very tough time-schedule – in 9 month measurd jorc and bfs
-	a experienced project team with good old rio and bhp guys

The story continues….

Maigret


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 November 2007)

Hey Maigret,

Yeah saw the pres to, looking good 

Curious did you interpret the timeline to be that JORC drilling was ready to go and JORC out in 3 months, or JORC drilling to begin in 3 months?

I thought the prior, ie JORC in 3 months

I guess I should call the company to clarify


----------



## Maigret (9 November 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Maigret,
> 
> Yeah saw the pres to, looking good
> 
> ...




YT,

I interpet it that the JORC results will be available in 3 months.

Some weeks ago i was in contact with an employee of Peter Landau's consultant company. They answered me that they want to start drillings in november. But a current clarification would be fine.

Cheers
Maigret


----------



## brodion (6 December 2007)

cnf is showing some life it had been dead only last week something going on..Any body trading or holding it?? I bought back in last week!!!!

  Brodion


----------



## lokunia (10 September 2008)

hey everyone

Long time observer, first time posting i think. I just wanted to try and get this thread discussion going again as i've heard a few good things about CNF over the last couple of weeks from sources i'm not sure are reliable, but i have a few shares i bought last year and bought some more last week. Does anyone have known facts about CNF and it's future? YT??


----------



## Big G (1 October 2008)

Glancing over the financial report I noticed CNF had been approved a US $1.5Million draw facility on 5th Sep 2008.

Surely that's a vote of confidence amdist the current raging credit contagion?

Pretty slow in releasing pending results though.

I hold and wait.


----------



## Boyou (24 July 2009)

Anyone have news/views on the changes in CNF? 
Now CCC ,after the aquisition of a South African coal producer.In trading halt at the moment pending announcements on 23rd July


----------



## petervan (31 July 2009)

Heading north and looks promising with production starting in the next weeks.
Worth a read of there web site.


----------



## ands (27 August 2009)

This share has caught my attention, they recently changed their name to Continental Coal (should the thread name be changed?) after purchasing the South African coal producer, Continental Coal. 

The way I see it is they are hoping to bring 2 coal projects in SA into production mode this year, one in September at 50,000t/per month startup moving to 100,000t/pm next year, the other starting in Q4 2009 at 100,000t/pm.

Surely this stock is undervalued, or is this management team usually full of empty promises. They could be producing 150,000t/per month before the end of this year. Any holders out there have any background on this management team, are these startup predictions very optimistic? Where do I find the current price of coal? Thanks.

Shares on Issue: 828,285,001
Market Cap: $57,979,950
Current SP: $0.07


----------



## lachie74 (17 February 2010)

I'm a holder of CCC.

News from their management is that news of a take off agreement with a large European energy company is expected "soon".

Hopefully we'll see a very big day once that is released.


----------



## Boyou (3 April 2010)

Perhaps one of the mods could tidy this up and rename the thread with the new ASX code. CCC.......

Have been in suspension of trade for since march 8..They expect to make a formal announcement about April 9 . This is the latest on Continental Coal..might be the push it needs.I am a holder 

UPDATE ON ACTIVITIES AND STATUS OF SUSPENSION
Key Points:
• Off-take secured for Continental’s production of export thermal coal product from its Vaalbank, Project X and Vlakvarkfontein Coal Mines with EDF Trading, a leader in the international wholesale energy markets and a wholly-owned subsidiary of EDF S.A., Europe’s leading electricity producer
• Funding package of US$20M secured from EDF Trading to be repaid from production of coal over 5 years
• Continental finalizing negotiations and documentation for landmark US$30M off-take and funding arrangements with leading international energy trading companies that will confirm its position as one of South Africa’s leading emerging coal companies
• Completion of off-take discussions and funding arrangements will allow Continental to aggressively complete acquisition of assets and fund development of its portfolio of South African coal projects,
• Continental has also secured access to key infrastructure following execution of documentation for up to 300,000t per month (3.6 mtpa) of rail allocation for the export of its thermal coal production
• First Continental coal mine, Vlarkvarkfontein achieves another important milestone with the commencement of blasting operations, and moves towards first coal sales in May 2010
• Continental’s voluntary suspension from quotation to continue until such time as it is in a position to make a formal announcement in relation to the finalisation of the off-take and funding discussions for the Vlakplaats Coal Mine. This is expected to occur on or before 9 April 2010.


----------

